

Show HN: My first side project, Scala Tutorials - eranation
http://scalatutorials.com/?hn

======
eranation
With a lot of help from Guillaume Massé of Scalakata, I wanted to build
something inspired (hopefully not too inspired) by tour of go. This is my
first side project, so I would love to hear your honest feedback. (On the
landing page, and on the tour)

Guillaume managed to make a very fast scala execution engine as a service,
which made this project possible.

It's still work in progress, but the goal is to try and make Scala a bit more
friendly to people new to it.

(It's free with no commercial intentions)

